# Gangnam Halloween Style



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

Fun great to have a good time with the props!!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Funny stuff!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

ROFL!!! That was freaking hilarious!   



...although I'm more of a breakbeat kinda guy myself


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2012)

The things we do for our kids!!! That was excellent


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Amusing vid.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Awwww... what a good dad!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

hilarious, your kid was so cute singing along and the shaking of the camera in tune with the song, lol. awesome


----------



## TheKelly (Sep 5, 2012)

Funny stuff!
That was hilarious!
Gotta watch it again haha


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Hahaha that was great!


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

That is hilarious. everyone needs to dance in their costumes once in a while.

My costume this year was abnormally small for one of mine, coming to only around 8 feet tall.

Anyhow, I had a ToT come through as the Gangam Style guy (Only knew because of my sister, who was one of my participating Scareactors) and since it was so early in the evening still (light out too) and there was no one else around, I participated in the dance (which was pretty easy, since I still had the ability to jump and use my hands)


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Haha! That made my night!


----------

